# Hammersmith Hospital...part 26



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Congratulations Northern Fox! Well done   

Rachel x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

NF - congratulations! If you are from the West London area you can stay at Queen Charlottes - there is a consultant there who is really excellent with twins. 

I'm not sure why they boot everyone out so soon these days - I had 2 weekly scans till 10 weeks with L and until 8 weeks with Z. Definitely a great stress reducer. Anyway FMC on Harley Street do a great viability scan (anytime before the nuchal) if you need some reassurance. EPUs wont tend to look at you unless you are bleeding or in pain unless you have been specifically referred by a recurrent m/c clinic. 

Hello everyone else
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just bookmarking new thread!  

hi everyone


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

NF ~ YAY omg how exciting how are you feeling about it all

What was your reaction when you saw 2 lil heartbeats going on the screen??

Jacks
xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Hello to All

I have taken today off work as I can feel my ovaries vibrating in my belly everytime I walk... very odd sensation!  I had my final injection last night and woke this morning feeling slightly strange to have a day off jabbing... yay  

Trying to hold it all together... but DH and I are really excited about the next stage.

love gaye


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope you get lots of lovely eggs Gaye! Take it nice and easy and look after your precious cargo. And have a good feed this evening. I enjoyed egg collection... it's the drugs! All the best for yours.

Biddy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Rachel, I notice you had twins - how did you cope?

Ali M, you have all this to look forward to, I'll certainly be taking tips from you - I'll need em!
Did you appear to put on lots of weight straight away or is that down to the hunger I'm experiencing - my clothes already don't fit so it could be what I'm eating 

Gaye, fantastic news about EC tomorrow, I was soooo excited too but apprehensive about having enough follicles - something you don't have to worry about. I can't believe how lucky I've been. Good luck, I'll be thinking of you. 

Julie, how is the 2ww treating you?  

Thanks for the advice Betty but I'm a Herts girl - when I make my antenatal booking appt I'll find out which local hospital is best, however I think I have a choice of two. (Harlow or Welwyn)

Jacks how are you keeping, I cried when I saw my two jumping beans. 

All the best Scooter, 14th June - not long now at all. That's the day I go on holiday so you'll be a week further down the line by the time I get back.

Does anyone have any info or facts on flying during the first trimester?

Big hello's to EBW, FM, Woo, Secret Broody, Koko, Bobbi, Biddy - I hope you are all keeping well

xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

everyone, 

just got back from another business trip.  Lots going on here.... 

i have to do all my reading and will catch up with you all later. 

good luck to everyone cycling and testing soon   

Rafs xxxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Gaye - all the best for EC 

Scooter


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quick one as already been on here for too long doing my fet 2ww diary.

Gaye- sending you lots of positive vibes for your ec tomorrow      let us know how many you get and remember what I told you- ec is not nearly as bad as you imagine it will be  

Hi to all and thanks for the good wishes which are much appreciated. Will post to all soon but knackered now

Julie xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

NF - how exciting!!! Twins!!!!   

Gaye - good luck tomorrow    

Julie - hope you're doing ok my love    keeping everything crossed for you  

Scooter - wishing you all the best for upcoming treatment 

hello betty, ali, biddy, j&J, ebw, bobbi, FM, koko. 

Nothing much to report here - just been working hard and been travelling for work.  I'm glad to be back home for a while.  DH has been awaay for work too, i see him tomorrow.  I cannot wait!!! 

Good luck to everyone cycling.

rafs xxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

NF - I found I put on quite a bit of weight as the result of the treatment (particularly during stimming), and that never went away.  I was also ravenous all the time, which I'm sure didn't help.  By about week 12 there were only certain clothes I could still wear, and by week 14 I was in to full on stretchy maternity stuff.  Re flying - everything I read seemed to indicate that there was no particular risk to pregnancy in flying, apart from slightly increased risk of DVT which you can limit by moving around and wearing some extremely attractive support stockings.  I would definitely take the opportunity to travel now, while it's still easy for you to move around.  Things will only become more uncomfortable as time goes by!

Julie - hope you manage to get some R&R over the weekend and that your little embies are settling in nicely.

Gaye - hope EC has gone ok - let us know how you have got on!!

Love to all
Ali
x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well egg collection went well today... can't really remember too much of it due to the drugs, DH and nurses amused with my hiccups!

We got 10 eggs, so pleased.  Now the 24 hour wait to see how many fertilized    .

Thanks so much for the well wishes... you guys are great... and no thats not the drugs talking  

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

That's brilliant Gaye - well done.
Keeping everything crossed now for your little embies - you may get some snow babies if you are lucky   

Thanks Ali, sounds the same - starving all the time and I've put soo much weight on. Just wondering how I'm going to keep hiding this from work for another 6 weeks! Arrggghhhh.

Have a good weekend everyone.
xxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gaye - that's fantastic.  10 eggs!!!!  At this rate, chances are high that you will be able to select the best embies for ET.  How funny re the hiccups, I had exactly the same!!  I was very woozy due to the drugs but was reminded by DH that the first thing I said after EC was "does everyone get the hiccups or is it just me".  The nurse apparently assured me that lots of people get the hiccups, so you're not alone!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, well done ! lots of      for ET

Hello to all, was in Paris on business and quite busy in general, going to see SATC tomorrow, ticket price includes a cosmopolitan   or bubbles and some food, in an independent cinema. Can't wait. DH is coming along! 

Nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Gaye-  wow 10 is a great number- sending lots of sticky fertilisation vibes    Good luck for ET on Monday.

FM- enjoy the film 

Have a great weekend all

Julie xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Morning everyone!

Just catching up with the msgs on the board.

NF- Congratulations! that's a fantastic news!

Gaye- well done for your egg collection. All the best for the fertlisation and ET.

FM- hope you enjoyed the film. Do you often go to Paris ? I used to travel to France a lot for business too but not anymore and missing it...

Juli-Anne- All the best    


For me, about to have my suppressed scan on Tuesday. Was surprised to see AF today. Has anyone got AF when being under buserilin?

Sara xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

I've always had an AF with buserlin- to thin the lining- completely normal     Good luck for Tue

Gaye- hope you had good fert over night    

Julie xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Just passing through to let you know that we got 6 eggs fertilised.

     for our little embies

love gaye


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Wll done gaye! I expect you will have ET on Monday?

NF - congratulations on the twins!

Julie - hope you are not goind mad in the 2ww. Have been thinking of you.

Just a quick note. We are on course to start the antagonist protocol towards end of June. In the meantime, I have worn my DH down and got a kitten, hence me not logging on for a while! She is called Pixie and she is my baby for the moment. It's like having a 2 year old who is into everything!

Hi to everyone elseand have a great weekend.
Nicky


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great news gaye

lots of   coming your way julie

 to everyone and catch you all soon


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well done Gaye. Good news and    for ET

Thanks Julie-Anne for your response.

Yellowrose, I was also thinking of getting a cat or kitton but unfortunately my DP is not for it. It's apparently very relaxing too and takes your focus away from the everyday worries.
I am still persitent with DP and nearly managed to get a tortuga this morning !

Hi to everyone.

Sara xx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just popping in before work to say a big congratulations to Gaye... six is a great clutch. Mr Magara (anyone remember him? He was the consultant when I first went to Hammersmith) drew me a lovely little diagram showing the maths of ivf and how if you got four or more good embryos, but transfered only two of them, your chances were 35%. I hope it all goes well tomorrow for you.

And hello to Julie and lots and lots of luck to you for surviving today and testing tomorrow!

Biddy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Julie-Anne - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to put a stamp on our new home and say hello!

I wish everyone success, congrats and a good luck!!

Gaye: Excellent news! All the best for ET!  

NF: Congrats again!!  

JA: Stay positive sweetie!    

FM: How was the movie? Did it live up to it's hype? DH wants to come with, even though he knows it's a chick flick yayyyy!!!!  

Hello to everyone else i've missed!!

Secret Broody
xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Julie-Anne,  I'm going to be away now until the end of the week so won't be able to get online, but I'll be thinking of you, good luck  

Gaye - good luck for ET 

Yellowrose - a kitten - how cute!  What colour is she?  I've got 2 cats, I couldn't be without them.  They've always been there to give me a cuddle when I've needed it.

Hope everyone had a good weekend

Scooter


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Gaye - forgot to say good luck for ET. I assume it's tomorrow? 


Have added a picture of our little kitten, Pixie!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne,















         
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

gaye- i've been thinking about you today and hope your have two lovely embies onboard now and a PUPO-     

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages and support.  

Sadly a BFN for me   Although no sign of AF I've been thinking it wast looking to positive with the amount of cramping & feeling so pre menstrual. I'm sure the patches with the cycloget kept it away.
Feeling gutted and really not sure what now. 
Thanks again for your much appreciated support and best of luck for all about to get started     

I am so looking forward to going on holiday with dh this Saturday. We really need the time togeater and I hope to have a better idea of what next once we have had some time to talk it over. He's away most of this week so I had to phone him which is not the best timing.

Anyway will post soon and thanks again girls- your the best  !

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh by the way- nicky- pixie looks seriously cute- I'm envious


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Julie, I'm so sorry your news wasn't good today.  . God knows you've waited long enough. It's good that you can fly away for a holiday... I hope it helps restore you.

Biddy xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, I am very sorry . It really sucks.    
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM, biddy & FM- thanks heaps   your lovely messages made me   in a nice way though. I really appreciate your support   I've booked a review for the beginning of July as want to talk to DH about options first and am arranging to get copies of my notes as next stop will probably be a diffrent clinic whenever that may be. need to start saving now     Sure to be waiting a while for my notes going from others experiences   
anyway thanks heaps again.

I know I don't post it often but if anyone wants to take over doing the HH hall of fame list then let me know. If not i guess it may not be needed but sadly I wont be keeping it going.  I don't think I will be at HH again for tx but will still post here at times at I would miss you all and want to see how everyone is progressing. 
Thanks again,

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Julie - so sorry hun  

Make sure you and DH look after each other and good luck for the future. 

xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Gaye - hope ET went well


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie Anne - I am so gutted for you both. I can totally understand you need to move on from HH and I am sure that Mr L or Mr T will have some advice on where you could try next. They are supposed to provide the notes in a maximum of 20 working days by the legislation I think. Unfortunately it is done centrally and the bods in records dont understand the pressures on IVF patients - perhaps you could try Mr L's secretary to see if she can hurry them up? I will definitely be keeping up with you on the LG threads.

Lots of love
Betty


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Julie-Anne took over the Hall of Fame from me at least 18 months ago (probably more) and I took it over from Almamay who started it when the thread started - way back in Part 1.  Once you have it as a word doc it really is not that much work if you are following the thread regularly. I know people joining often find it helpful.  I would offer to take it back but I am not really here often enough to justify it.

Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

If there are no takers I can offer to take it on at least while on mat leave.  I would ask though that people pm me any changes if thats ok as I cant always keep up with it myself due to K.....

How do I get it as a word doc though


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Betty- many thanks hun- really appreciate your kind message. HH are sending forms I have to sign first and then they will send the copies. Harley street are just putting them in the post- no questions asked    Unfortunately Harley street don't have all the notes

EBW- your a star!!!!!!! If you pm me your email address I will forward you the list in a word doc  

Now what next? I'm thinking if we do a cycle I will want to try for blasts, which I know hh do but they don't freeze any left over and they don't do steroids etc. Any good clinic recommendations that will freeze blasts & do steroids etc?

Thanks 

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie-Ann - have been thinking of you all day but couldn't get on to a computer till now.    This is so not the news that any of us would have wished for you - I'm so very sorry, and FM is right - it does suck, and you don't deserve it.  You are so brave - specially with DH being away at the moment - and I'm sure you will manage to work through things together.
I totally understand you wanting to move on from HH.  I don't have any concrete recommendations for other clinics, but DH and I had discussed looking into the Lister or ARGC if things didn't work out for us at HH.  Lister because they have a reputation for taking on "difficult" cases, and ARGC because of the success rates.  Don't know if that helps.
Lots of love
Ali


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Dearest Julie

Julie... what can I say??       I am so so sorry sweets I really hoped that this was the one for you being something different with FET.  I can completely understand you wanting to go else where.  Bart's go to blasts routinely for the older woman, but not sure about freezing.  I will check in with a friend who has had treatment there.

I hope you and DH have a really nice time away together for your holiday.  Perfect place to chill out and work out whats next for you both.

Big kiwi hugs   
Gaye


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

ET went well today.  Out of our 6 fertilised only 2 were of good quality, so no frosites for us.  Both were grade 2, 1 x 7 cell and the other 4 cell.  

Can't believe how emotional I am today.  After getting the little picture of the embryo's the tears have just not stopped flowing.  I guess I have been repressing stuff to get to this point and now that I am here the tears keep flowing.  

love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok ladies I have taken over Julie's list. Cant promise to be much good though....  can I ask anyone with an update since the last list to pm so I know where we are please.  Thanks 

gaye you are pupo! it only takes one xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, I am going to get a consult at the Lister, and they have apparently a great doctor there who is available during all treatment, once you start withher: Dr Alison Taylor. Haven't met her yet.
It took me one month to get all my notes from HH and I kept ringing and emailing. First you must get a form to fill in and also a note from your DH saying he authorises you to get all info regarding his file too ( as half of the important data would be your DH) . I suggest you ask the administrator lady ( can't remember her name sorry ) to email the form to you , you might save a week as they usually post second class. Also when it comes to paying don't send a check but call the accounts and give your card details , again a few days if not a week saved. This is what I did and it was easier.
Then I called back the administration after 2 days and of course they were not aware I had payed yet, so she checked on the spot and as all was in order she organised the file to be signed by lavery for OK to be given to me ( if I remember well ) and then it was sent second class. They make you pay between 15 and 50 pound according to your amount of notes as they say they print. I suggested they sent all in a word doc but no they rather print! 
Anyway, it takes a while but you will get your notes!
Best wishes in your next steps!   . Please keep in touch,
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, congratulations on getting your good grades embies safely in your tummy!  
Lots of       for your 2WW
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, thanks for taking over the list! 
Julie Anne thanks for doing such a great job until now  ,
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok this is what I have atm...let me know of changes and I will edit sorry if anything is way out as Im not really up with everyone yet. I am aiming to edit each list as and when I catch up with news and hopefully do a new post every 1-2w (we'll see if I keep that up).

Please can you also let me know of any dates confirmed, ie dr/stim/et/scans/edd etc..

If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

center]* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! 2 June 2008  * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Julie-Anne

*Welcome new posters* 

ELondon 
Kirsty 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Sara13* Start Dr for 2nd IVF (LP) 19th May  
*Gaye* ET 2 June Testing 13 June  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

* ELondon * booking HSG then going for first IVF 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Scooter *looking to try for 2nd Hammersmith baby -  
*Nikki2008*- Looking to do 4th IVF May 08 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Starting 3rd IVF short protcol - Jun/ Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
bobbi3  currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
Future Mummy -  Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister   

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan?   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan?  
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Next Scan?   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment started short protcol IVF May/ June   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Julie-Anne, I'm so sorry. I really would have put money on the fact that this was your time. I don't know what to say. Just make sure you and DH have plenty of quality time together.  

Gaye - glad ET went well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi EBW

Thanks so much for taking on the hall of fame task.  I find it really helpful to know where everyone is at with treatment and to support them accordingly.  I test on 13 June     

love gaye


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Julie my lovely - i have been thinking of you all day!!! And so upset to hear of your news. 
This really isn't fair and it sucks big time!!!!!      
Take care of yourself. 

Lots of love, 
Rafs xxxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies,

I am still finding my way around the site at the moment but would love to join you to keep up to date.  We joined HH this January and started IVF there in April May.  We had a   on 21 May and we are so excited.  I have my scan tomorrow and have no idea what to expect, I hope I can see something which will make it seem real.

Love kirsty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Kirsty

Congratulations on your BFP!

Whizzing by and have added you to the list

Wishing you all the very best for your scan tomorrow


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kirsty , congratulations! and welcome  

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome Kirsty.     for tomorrow

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome Kirsty - great news.

You are just a week behind me....good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Welcome and congrats Kristy   


EBW- thanks for stepping in and taking over the list  

Interesting- my notes from Harley street already arrived - my concent forms to get notes from HH no chance   

Thank you all so much for your lovely  messages   You all gave me a lift after a   day   Logged on to 10 personal messages and feel very privileged to have such lovely FF friends     

Will post before I head off on holiday and thanks for all your support and helping to keep me sane- ish   Your all the best FF's a girl can get!!!!

LOL

Julie xxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

OMG - First scan today and its twins.  No matter how much you think there is a possibility it doesnt prepare you .  My DP wasnt there but when I rang him he nearly fell off his chair.  Am going to relax for the rest of the day and let it sink in.  They gave me a scan photo to keep which is lovely, I cried in the scan room - its just overwhelming!  Talk soon when I get my head around this.

Kirsty

Kirsty


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Kirsty    Congratulations!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

many congratulations Kirsty!


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All

Kirsty and Gaye Congratulations!!

Julie-Anne this message is for you, its been a few days since I logged on and I wanted to send you lots of    as the other girls have already said your a star! and I have really appreciated all the help, wishes and advice over the year.

Wish you a fab holiday...

If you are thinking of changing clinics then personally I would not choose guys my husband and I are planning Lister or ARGC. Guys is strange maybe they treat NHS differently from private but I am not a fan.. am worried that the 'free' go may have cost me in other ways.

Anyway on the upside I have responded (low response again 5 follicles) so they are asking me to carry on...strangely I follicles range from 11-23mm anyone know if this is normal? and expecting to carry on stimming until Friday EC possibly Monday. On Max Gonal from day 1!!

EBW - thanks for taking on the list

Good luck to you all.
Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi tots hon

Great to hear from you.

Hang in there re the "low response" it really really does only take one!  They can grow about 2mm a day if that helps.  There is often a discrepancy between the top and bottom follies....I think I had a 17, a 15 and an 8 at your stage maybe?  I got 3 eggs though one didnt make it to an embie....

Sorry you are not finding yourself a fan of guys.  I am sure the treatment isnt compromised.  Maybe just the people skills arent that hot??!!  What is worrying you about them in particular?

Anyway, keep us posted 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Tots!  From what I remember from my stimming scans they were excited with anything > 17mm so maybe they want to give your smaller follies time to catch up.     For Friday or Monday

love gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Kristy- wow- double trouble  

tots- thanks for the lovely message. Mega good luck for your Tx and sticky vibes      thinking of you and hope to come back to good news  

Gaye- hope your doing well    

Hi to all and will catch up in a few weeks after my life break    

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Julie-Anne, I hope you and DH have a lovely holiday

Tots - 5 is all I had, now I'm expecting twins. It really does only take one  

Kirsty, fantastic. Welcome to the twin bumps club.... what's your EDD?

Big hello's to all.

Thanks EBW for taking over the Hall of Fame, my EDD is 19th Jan 09.

xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Ladies

Ahh.. thank you feel re-assured now.

waiting in this morning for the drugs van.

By the way on the mecial notes - it took over a month to get these but they did send them special delivery. I did mark my letter urgent......

Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie- Anne, have lovely holidays!
Future Mummy


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Hi NF, they gave me a DD of the 28th January but said that as it is two they usually come early, so I have no idea.  Went back home to read some books (because I have no idea what to expect, I am reading lots) but they have no info on twins.  I have an appointment with my midwife on sunday morning so maybe she will be able to help.  I have one more scan next week and then I will transfer to my local hospital Wexham Park.  I cant tell you how impressed I have been with the team at Hammersmith - I know I was extremely lucky and blessed that it worked as quickly as it did but I do feel that they were so professional and friendly all of the time - I really would recommend them to other people.

I still dont think it has sunk in yet.  DP was still buzzing last night, he had some great news from work too and he said that this month had to have been the best ever (I think that is also because his rugby team won the Cup but hey, little things eh!!!)

I am excited and scared to bits at the same time, keep in touch.

Kirsty


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi

Sorry not been about for sometime, I am doing well, I noticed that EBW you have done the posts and you needed to know my EDD which is the 8th Jan 2009, I have first Midwife app on 10th June and will find out when my next scan is after that, which I am ever so nervous about and hoping all is ok, did anyone else feel like this, it just seems weeks away and because I don't have strong pregnancy symptoms I am worried.....

My symptoms are sore boobs which come and go all the time and starting to see the blue veins more now aswell.
I haven't been sick but have the feeling of it every so often which can come at any time of the day and that's about it really O and being tired which is not so bad now as it was and I am 9 weeks now so is that right it should be subsiding for a bit?

NF ~ How are you and your icle twin bumps! lol

Congrats to anyone else who recently got a BFP or who's in PUPO sorry but haven't had a chance to read through all the posts yet.

Jacks
X


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

J&J have updated you. BTW I wasnt sick once!

Hope everyone is ok.  Its lovely and warm here so what I am doing indoors is anyones guess.

I have a hospital appt myself on Monday non IF related (a (.)(.) lump has appeared so I have to go to the breast clinic to have a barrage of tests so hoping its just baby/hormone related  .  All a bit scary though).

Perhaps one of you January due ladies would like to have your baby on 14 Jan, in time for K's first birthday?  What do you think?


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Good morning everyone!
I have been following this thread for a little over a month and thought it time to take the plunge and post!

Had my first IVF appt on 30 April with Mr Lavery. Ultrasound took place on 23 May and caused a bit of stir as conflicted with scan I had at UCH where I attend the Endometriosis clinic. Long story short, was thinking I'd have to have surgery (my 4th) for endometriomas before IVF but yesterday got scanned at UCH and endometrioma quite small and other cysts are simple so looks like I have the go-ahead to finally start!!! 
Have just phoned up to get hysterosalpinogogram booked and am off in a few minutes to have blood tests taken  
Slightly nervous about it all as never have been pregnant before and have never had IVF before. Good to know there a quite a lot of Hammersmith Girls out there!!
I love the Hall of Fame! 

Elondon


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all.

Welcome ELondon the the Hammie thread.  Wishing you all the best for your upcoming tx.  I had my most recent HSG at Hammersmith and the lady that did it was fab, I didnt realise they had started!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Elondon, welcome! sending you lots of   for your treatment. Yes we love our hall of fame 
Future mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

aahh!  I have just managed to lose my entry onto the HH thread which pretty much sums up how things are going for me at the moment.

I am 8 days post EC and 5 days post ET and the 2ww madness has begun    .  Yesterday I started to feel sick with nausea and vomiting in the morning and again last night.  Not trying to get too excited I did many searches on FF and worked out that it is probably due to the cyclogest   or perhaps was it the ham and cheese toastie I had for breakfast?!

Today I still have the nausea and vomiting but woke this morning with my breasts less sore and swollen.  I have managed to work myself up into a bit of a state with worry as these were the same symptoms I had when I m/c in 2006.   

I am really struggling to stay positive.

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, 
day 8 post EC, would be when implantation starts to happen ( between day 7 and day 11 , usually), so it could be a symptom of implantation, but I think too early for symptoms of being pregnant or not being pregnant. 
Cyclogest can make you nauseous and also the hormonal changes due to the treatment. Breasts can go " up and down" , depending of the hormonal changes and surges in your body. 
I  would say that at this stage you can not  trust your symptoms one way or another, but implantation  can, with some women be felt! So lots of      to you.
Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Future Mummy, thanks for the reassurance   .  I really am not enjoying this waiting game... 

EBW - Thinking of you for your appointment on Monday    

Hi ELondon and welcome! I think it is really normal to be nervous about embarking on the IVF rollercoaster.  I have found chatting with others who have been through IVF before really helpful in relieving some of those anxieties and FF is good for that.  Great that you can get started sooner than you expected, you must be excited...  good luck!

love gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all 

I'm about to head off on my holiday but couldn't go without popping on to say goodbye. I would have come on earlier but couldn't find my passport and dh was going into one  Heading of the the airport shortly 

Sending mega sticky vibes to everyone doing tx while I'm away and I'm hoping to come back to some good news. Baby dust to you all girls


See you soon

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

have a great time hon xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

happy hols Julie. i hope you get loads of sun - if that's where you're heading - and lots of peace.

Biddy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck for Monday EBW... fingers crossed


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for welcome and good wishes! 

EBW excellent to know your HSG was painless, a friend of mine had it at Hammersmith a couple of years ago and goes quiet when I ask what it was like!!   Good news also that Bobbi3 didn't even know it had started! Mines booked for 17th June and I hope I get lady you got! 
Btw EBW good luck with your tests on Monday!!! 

Gaye, I send    and fingers crossed for you!

I'm so glad I stumbled across this site. I sat waiting for blood tests yesterday and looked around waiting room thinking. 'Wow it's finally starting'. I've been waiting for 3 years to do IVF. I was supposed to start at ACU in 2005 but another endometrioma popped up and I had to go into surgery again. By the time that was over, life got complicated and so now, having been given all clear to start on Thursday, I'm nervous, excited and also really aware that like you said, Gaye, IVF can be a rollercoaster. 

Here's to lotsa pregnancies this summer!  
(Um, but like one - or possibly two-  at time, not triplets or anything!)


Elaina


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just got back from holiday yesterday so not had time to catch up yet but just wanted to let Julie-Anne know how sorry I am.  I really thought this would be the one and have been thinking of you all week.

Will catch up and post properly later

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow its all gone quiet, must be the heat...

Well I had a mammogram and ultrasound today and they found some cysts in my (.) One was about an inch or more in diameter and they drained it there and then.  I feel a bit more myself now emotionally if a little sore physically!  

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, you mustbe relieved it is over and also it was just a harmless cyst . It must have been painful to drain it, but good they could do it on the spot so that you did not have too much time to think about it.  
Went swimming this morning, had a nice week end with DH. AF finished, so always feel better when it is the beginning of a new cycle.
I have a private appointment at Lister beginning of July and will decide if I do a last IVF at HH or Lister after that, or if I just do a FET at HH. 
I am thinking of having my next treatment end of August , beginning of September.
Have a nice week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

EBW - glad to hear that it was only a cyst and they were able to fix it on the spot.  Guess that is the best way so you don't have too much time to mull it over.  Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable.

Well I am in my second week of the 2ww.  Still feeling doubtful that it has worked due to the (.)(.) no longer sore.  My DH is more positive but I guess my thinking that it hasn't worked will protect me from a failed result on Friday.  I am back at work today which has been good for the distraction.  Wish the weather was this good last week.

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Great news EBW, I'm so pleased for you.

FM - it must feel like your moving forward now you've started to form a plan for the next round of treatment.

Gaye - the 2ww is hideous, I really feel for you. I convinced by either way 50 times a day. At least you're nearly there now, stay strong!

Hi to everyone x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

EBW 

Hope your ok? 

Everyone else hello... killing time (watching discovery health a women who had IVF is having double identical twins) its american - she had 4 embryos put back....

Take care all
Tots


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

EBW - what a relief that it was just a cyst but it must have been incredibly painful when they drained it.

Gaye - I'm gald you're finding work a distraction, the wait is nearly over!  

I start d/r on Sat, it seems to have suddenly snuck up on me.  I really don't feel prepared this time around.  I can't remember what vitamins/supplements I took last time so I've ended up taking so many tablets you can hear me rattling!  I'm really determined not to cry when I do my 1st injection this time (I've cried my eyes out the last 3 times!)

Hope you've all been able to enjoy the lovely weather
Scooter x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 15 June 2008  * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Gaye- thinking of you 
Julie-Anne - hope you are having a fab holiday!

*Welcome our newest posters* 

ELondon 
Kirsty 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Sara13* 2nd IVF EC 17 June ET 19 June   
*Scooter *started d/r 14/06/08- 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

* ELondon * booking HSG then going for first IVF 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Nikki2008*- Looking to do 4th IVF May 08 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Starting 3rd IVF short protcol - Jun/ Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
bobbi3  currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
Future Mummy -  Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister   

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan?   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan 25/06/08  
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan 12/06/08  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Next Scan?   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment started short protcol IVF May/ June   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hall of fame updated ladies....

Thanks ladies for your comments re the cyst.  They give you a local anaesthetic so that was the bit that hurt most.  (and the mammogram ).  The draining itself was fine, just watching it disappear on the screen was almost funny!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Glad it all went well EBW.

Scooter - good luck! Are you doing a LP?

Betty


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Gaye - hang in there!! It ain't over 'til it's over!  

London (Elaine) - welcome and good luck with this cycle.  

FM - good luck for Lister appointment. We considered them but decided to stay with HH for now.

EBW - Thank goodness all OK.  

Scooter - good luck for this cycle. I like you feel this cycle has snuck up on me. Probably start SP within the next 7 days, or sooner if AF arrives early! Although it has been 3 months since my last cycle, I have been really bad with alcohol/exercise/vitamins. I think DH and I have rebelled a bit after we were so strict the last time and got a BFN. Hopefully the relaxation will have a positive effect.

Plus our kitten is keeping us busy, and we are having our house decorated next week! Arghhhh! Talking about good timing!

Hope you are all enjoying the weather and looking forward to the final of the Apprentice tomorrow!
Nicky x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone

EBW - Happy to hear the the lump was a cyst I bet you are very relieved.

Well I had my first mw appt yesterday all seemed to go well although there was so much info it went right over my head.
I had to have all my bloods done again which I was not very happy about as the needles make me feel so sick and I was a bit miffed to have to be screened for everything again but told her to do whatever she had to do, she said she couldn't find on their records I had had blood tests although she said I was the second lady from HH she had seen yesterday and asked the same question.....wonder where the records go then!

I have my 12 weeks scan on the 25th June and they offered me the downs scan ~ have any of you had this and is it the same as a normal type scan? she said I need to let her know as it has to be performed by 13 weeks.

How is everyone else doing?

NF - Have you had any appt's yet?

Jacks
XXX


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Jacks

I had my first antenatal appt yesterday and to be honest it was a complete none event.

They didn't do any tests, just asked which hospital I would like to have the babies in and said they'd write to them to organise the ageing scan (standard at 12 weeks).

Then once they realised it was twins they advised that I get the Nuchal scan for free (I think it's chargeable with a singleton). This is where they measure the back of the babies neck as this is an indicator for Downs. Apparently they don't do this for one as it goes off your bloods but for some reason you get a false result with the blood test with twins?!!?!!!

I'm very confused - Ali do you know much about this?

Anyway, now just waiting for the letter from the hospital to confirm my scan date, I understand they will completely bypass the ageing scan and go straight to Nuchal.

I didn't enjoy yesterday at all if I'm honest as I felt the midwife put lots of doubt in my head. She said for my age group (35) I have a 1/358 chance of having a downs baby, then went on to say that the hosp may do an ageing scan to check that there is still two babies there - before phoning them and them confirming that wasn't the case.

I know this might be the case - it just felt harsh having it said to me.

She then said that I have an optional visit to her at 16 weeks if I want to hear the babies heartbeat, (WTF?! of course I do) other than that they don't need to see me. Is this normal?!?! I feel very neglected.

From reading the twin bumps pages it seems most other ladies get more appts with twins yet I seem to be getting less than normal.

Sorry for the long rant
xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

NF ~ Well when I went yesterday she went through lots of info with me asked about where I want the baby, told me about diets, breast feeding, minor illnesses she checked my urine aswell which did show an infection so had to do another one this morning to be dropped into docs to be sent off, plus I am working myself up about HIV test so much that it makes me feel sick to the stomach and I keep crying and really not sure why I am feeling like this but I am going to call them today to say I don't want it as it was an optional thing anyway so hope its not to late to cancel.

Also I got told that with your first baby you see them about 10 times through your preganancy and sometimes more if you need to see them, I was offered my 12 weeks dating scan plus the downs scan free of charge, then I am going back in 6 wks time to see her to go through birthing stuff etc and to listen to baby's HB, then she said I will go for 20-22 wk scan but will have more appt's with them after that, also got given antenatel advice and classes to attend.  If I were you I would complain because that it absolutely terrible you were treated this way!


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Morning Girls,

I had my first session with the midwife on Sunday morning and although she was not completely excited at my pregnancy (I thought I was the only one in the world to ever have twins!!!) she was good at giving advice.  She said that whilst there are risks there was no point in worrying.  She has offered a blood test and neuchal scan which gives an 85% accuracy reading overall.  She has told me we will have the neuchal scan at 12, and then every 4 weeks after until EDD.  She did say that twins (particularly identical twins) carried a higher risk for the babies and that the effects of pregnancy would be quite noticable, that i would be prone to higher levels of anemia, and wee infections so there is something to look forward to!!!!!

I have been given so much info on the entire pregnancy the hospital has been fab.

Love Kirsty


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello All!

NorthernFox, I would have thought they would keep a closer eye on you as you were having twins... they almost certainly will after the booking appointment/first big scan. The system doesn't seem care much for anyone until they are into the second trimester. It's just not very nice for your midwife to fill your head full of worry and send out into the wilderness to wait for your next visit! Talk about bedside manner. Do you have a date for your next scan? I hope you're not waiting too long.

Jackie, good luck with your next scan. I thought we'd all had HIV tests as part of our screening at Hammersmith? I really don't know though.

Congratulations Kirsty! Good luck with your bundles!

Hang in there Gaye... sending you lots of good luck for Friday.

EBW, I bet you've never been happier to hear the word cyst before. What a relief. Thanks for doing the hall of fame.

I've my next scan tomorrow, after an ETERNITY of anxious waiting! I'll be 13w2d. I am bricking it I don't mind telling you. Is there anything in there? Will they do the nuchal test tomorrow? Do i really want to know? Do I really not want to know?

love and luck to ALL, Biddy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Biddy

Yes we have all had that screening at HH but for some reason I was asked about it again yesterday and said ok but I called them this morning and spoke to a dif MW and she said to me that I didn't have to have it done but it's to late now as it will be going through the units for testing so I was upset about that as I thought it was a necessity and I know I am silly being the way I am but I am a born worrier and worry about absolutely everything possible, you name it I'll start worrying about it.

How are you anyway?

I am feeling so tired at the moment wonder when this will start to wear off a bit I feel like I need a half hours sleep.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for the lovely messages of support.

Kirsty - funny you should mention that we are more prone to things such as anemia and water infections. I am so tired that I can barely function and I am positive that this is just a side affect of the first trimester however I would still have liked her to test my iron levels yesterday - I did ask and she said they would do it at the Nuchal at 12 weeks, however that's another 4 weeks away!   Total disinterest.

Also when I pass water, if I've been holding it a while (say during the night) I do get an uncomfortable feeling so it would have been great if they'd done a urine test.

I am so disappointed, but feel like a whinger if I complain.

Hopefully the hosital will take over my care after the 1st scan.

JandJ - they def would have done HIV, HEP, Rubella Antibodies etc for your IVF so your results will be absolutely fine. The hospital just needs a record and I think Hammersmith keep hold of our results for their records.

Biddy - I'm sure your scan will be fine, good luck hun you must be soooo excited. I can't wait to see my two again.....just to check they are still there and more baby shaped than the pulsating blobs I saw at 6 weeks  

Thanks for the hall of fame EBW.

Hi to all.
xxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

northern Fox,

Tell me about the weeing thing during the night!!!  I am up two and three times a night but the MW said that this was normal (she tested my wee) and said that by 12 weeks the babies should be moving up a bit and that would take the pressure off my bladder, she also said I had to remember that there were two of them and that I would be absolutely knackered probably until that time too - I would then start enjoying it a bit more.  Got to say I had hoped to blossom a bit but at the moment I look Like  , and a fat one at that!  My MW had twins herself so I dont expect much sympathy as she had hers 20 years ago and did not find out until she was about ready to give birth - modern technology is a great thing, at least we can get out head around it before they arrive.  She isnt very gushing at all which I was a bit disapointed with but my boss said that this was a good thing because when his wife was getting fraught about things, a strong and less emotional midwife was a good thing to have.  I do think that yours could be a bit more reasonable though, she needs to remember that this is all pretty scary stuff for us who are new to this game.  I would suggest you dont   because she might be with you all the way through - I suggest talking to her and seeing if she can be a bit more helpful and explain things a bit more - keep asking he questions until you get the answers you need.

Good luck

Kirsty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Afternoon all.

Hang in there Gaye sending you lots of        

Good luck with your scan tomorrow biddy...I think nuchals are separate to the dating scan hon.  My hospital had just stopped doing nuchals under the NHS but I had my dating scan at 13+1.

J&J and NF sorry about the mw appts.  My first one was pretty good as (with various history and present health issues along with the "whole IVF thing" I was put straight onto consultant care and was seen every 4w or so and then every 2w the closer we got.  I also had some extra scans to check growth - standard practice I believe at my hospital for IVF babies or something    Also she listened to the hb at 12+3 but this was probably because I had had a bleed and scan at 11+6 and was a bit neurotic...again...

I didnt have the tests for downs at all, decided that tbh I had come to far and the results would be meaningless.  This is just me though!  As for the odds.....well I was 37 when I got pg this times, nearly 38, with a family history of early hysterectomy - ie in 30s.  Despite people keeping asking if I was going to/had had the tests I never did.

I had water infections throughout my pregnancy with k....most appts seemed to result in a prescription for anti bs..followed by some canestan to clear up the thrush I tend to get when I take anti-bs!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi To All

Thanks for all your     .  Getting nervous now but managing to stay away from the pee sticks.  Well I did one on Monday but knew that it was too early!

Thanks EBW for updating the hall of fame.  Looks like we might have a busy couple of months with people starting soon.

Yellowrose and Scooter... yah, you both must be excited about starting treatment soon.  Good luck to the both of you.

Kirsty, Biddy, JandJ and NF great to hear all your pregnancies are doing well.  Sorry to hear a couple of you are having nightmares with your MWs.  I know a few of my friends who have babies recently have found them to be very opinionated and one eyed when it comes to the do's and don'ts of pregnancy and pregnancy/labour options.  Remember this is your pregnancies and you don't have to agree with everything they say.  NF I am surprised you haven't been referred to a consultant to manage your pregnancy seeing as you are having twins??  

Love gaye


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

If you want the medical consensus on what should happen in twin pregnancies and it is quite technical go here -
http://www.rcog.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=2237
the appt schedule is at the bottom.
The routine antenatal care guideline is also helpful
http://www.rcog.org.uk/resources/Public/pdf/Antenatal_Care.pdf
Again quite technical in places but has a good explanation of Down's screening alternatives.

In comparison to the IVF process though you won't be seen much until a lot further on unless things are going wrong and you definitely don't want that.

Betty

/links


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

just to let you know how I got on... all is good! baby is 77mm. They did measure the nuchal fold (husband persuaded me) and it's normal, but they'll have to put this together with the blood test results before we get our risk factor. I'm delighted to see those brains, chin, legs, fingers etc!

Hope you are all well.

Good luck Gaye!

Biddy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats biddy!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Betty - I'll be sure to have a good read of that.

Biddy, how fantastic.
I'm so pleased for you - can't wait to get to that stage myself  

I'm off on holiday on Saturday, I can't wait. Off to France for a week with two nights in Paris and 5 nights in Monaco/Monte Carlo. Any top tips FM would be greatly appreciated.

Gaye - wishing you the very best of luck for tommorow, I hope all your dreams come true

Hi to all

xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck Gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

A sunny hello from Majorca   

Just a quick one as the sun and beach are calling. 

Gaye- sending you lots of sticky positive vibes     

Hope everyone is doing well. Holiday is good for a mental break. DH has banned any discusion of TTC etc so a bit hard to not discuss it- after all I'm a women and we need to talk about these things  . Weather lovely and DH didn't listen to me - men   and now suffering from pretty bad sun burn. 

Hoping to come home to good news next week and thinking of you all 

Julie xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely to hear from you Julie Anne, enjoy the rest of your holidays.
Hello everyone!
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Good to hear from you julie- anne..

Happy hols...

I am off on Monday for a not going to worry week...

Hi all!!!
Tots


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well it is a   for me as I kinda expected      .  Feel pretty numb at moment but looking forward to DH to come home to have a cuddle and then out for a big glass of my favourite red wine.

Thanks for all your thoughts and sticky vibes.

 Julie 

Bobbi thats great news about your thyroid levels.  Good luck with your appointment.

love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Gaye I am so sorry hon.  sending you a big big  

Thinking of you and your dh. xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All


Thanks for the lovely messages. Just wanted to see if Gaye had posted.

Gaye- so very sorry hun      I had really hoped it would be 1st time lucky for you. Thinking of you   

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

So sorry Gaye  

Thinking of you and your DH

xxx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Have been lurking messages but not posting much. Pretty busy at work at the moment.

Very sorry Gaye for the bad news and all the best for the future  

For me, I should be ready for EC next Tuesday. I need to go back to HH on Sunday for final scan before late night injection. So far so good, there are a few follicles on both ovaries so just hoping EC and ET will be fine.

Thanks Julie-Anne for your PMs and enjoy your holidays.

Hello to everyone else.

Sara xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Gaye - I'm so sorry.   Enjoy your glass of wine (or 2!)

Sara - good luck for EC next week. 

It sounds as if some of you are having a terrible time with your midwives, as if being pregnant wasn't stressful enough.  As Betty said you will be seen alot more from the 2nd tri onwards, I was given a schedule of appointments and the ladies expecting twins were seen a lot more regularly. I felt a bit neglected to start with especially after being seen so often at HH during tx.  Do you have a day assessment unit at your hospitals?  If so you can pop in whenever you're worried for a chat/heartbeat chk etc.

Well I start d/r tomorrow, I always get really bad injection site reactions - can't wait!

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck tomorrow scooter 

Also hoping all goes to plan for you also Sara this weekend/early next week.  Let me know when EC confirmed for and I can update x


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry Gaye   You're dead right: it is unfair. Love and lots of luck to be kept and used when needed, Biddy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Gaye    
look after yourself. 

hello to everyone else and good luck to everyone cycling.  


been super busy at work these days but been thinking of all of you 

Rafs xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Gaye   

Thinking of you
Tots


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for all your well wishes.  We are doing OK.  We are off for a few days to the new forest with DH's family today so it will be nice to get away.

Good luck Sara for EC next week.       For Sunday and lots of big juicy follies.

Scooter - you must be excited about starting d/r?  Good luck with the injections hon.

Thanks Julie for checking in on me... especially on your holiday LOL

Love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, I am very sorry. 

Northen Fox, just saw your post saying you are off to France and asking me for tips! sorry , probably too late but will PM you anyway.
Sarah 13,    

Future Mummy


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi girls, have not been posting for a while, have been busy and also some bad news, my partner's father was diagnosed with a suspected heart attack and when they did a scan they discovered that he had kidney cancer! He had one kidney removed and it looks like it has not spread. 

Almost lost my NHS cycle (long story), which was quite stressful as well but have now started to cycle again, got my first scan next week Monday. HH has agreed to give me gestone this time. Other than that they want everything to stay the same. I think not...Had some investigations done privately and seems that one of the reasons for my problems are that I got very high NK cells. Not even going to discuss that with Hammersmith as they don't believe in it but supposed to take 40 mg steroids and clexance.  Now also taking thyroxine as I am hypothyroid. Also taking folic acid (5mg) as I got MTHFR. At least I am not unexpalined anymore I suppose... 

Sorry Gaye  

   for all you PUPO and pregnant ladies.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your good wishes. Had my scan this morning and have at least 3 follicles who are ready. I should expect maybe 5 eggs. they said it's fine and would like me to stop my Gonal F as I am very close again to OHSS. Having my late night injection tonight and EC planned now for Tuesday and ET for Thursday.

Nikki, you are right not to mention the NK cells to HH, I have the same issue and they objected me taking the medicine. At the end of the day, it is our decision to take it or not- one consultant advised me to take it and HH refused because there is not enough research results on this medicine and its efficacy with NK cells.

Sara xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've just had a failed first icsi at hammermith.  that was our only NHS tx.  we now have to go private.  The embies did implant then failed to do anything else as my HCG was 13, so i'm seeing that as a positive.  Anyway i have made an appt with Mr Trew on 3rd July.  i haven't a clue which con was the best?  any ideas?  also i'm at bit twitchy about how successful HH are with FET.  do they do non medicated ones?  If this doesn't work then i'm changing clinics but for ease of FET i think we will try one more time at HH.  does anyone know any stats?

i have found the cons at HH do not listen to you and got annoyed that you saw a different con everytime you go.  Maybe i'm in this way of  thinking as the result of a BFN!!


right i'm now ranting!!       Just done another blood test cos i had a low positive (13) Nurse just rang and they've gone up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i can't be pg cos AF appeard, and nice and heavy!!

i asked her if this could be a ectopic and she wouldn't say yes or no!  i said i would be in pain if it was, she said maybe not!!!!!!!!!!!       

I now have to go in on my birthday for another test on sat as i can't go next week cos on jury service.       

sorry to rant!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Mini Mouse - sorry about your failed treatment. An BFP is regarded as a good thing even if it sadly doesn't last. Unfortunately you probably can't tell exactly what has happened until after your next blood test.  If the nos are still going up it may be possible to see what is going on on in a scan at the moment though there is nothing to see really.  Bleeding incl very heavy bleeding can happen in a pregnancy that sticks but isn't very likely.  Are the nos doubling? 
Do not worry about HH and FETs - they are very good at them - last year in some age groups (particularly older ones) they were better than ARGC.  They are picky about what they freeze and seem to have the thaw process sussed. They tend to freeze only the day 2 embryos.
If you have questions where you arent happy with the answers you are getting form clinic it is often best to bypass the clinic docs and go straight to the consultants (Trew/Lavery) as they will answer questions etc.

Nikki - sorry about the MTHFR  and the thyroid issues - at least you know now and can take the right things.  I know others at HH with MTHFR were prescribed clexane so I would not assume that they would be against it. If you are going to take steroids/clexane before a bfp then you will need to let them know as it will make a difference in EC in particular as they have to know what you are taking in case something goes wrong (which is very unlikely). I have talked to the cons re NK cells before - it is worth doing even if you are convinced as to what you intend to do. 

Best wishes
Betty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks betty for that info.  its a nightmare, its like trying to fit a big puzzle together!!  

Doc just rang, levels were 18, gone up from 13.  so defo not pg but what the bleeding hell is going on!! might need a scan next week but meant to be on jury service!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini Mouse,
Sorry the treatment did not work. 
The same thing happenedtome last year at HH and itwas not ectopic,. Itwas a chemical, well that is whatthe docs said. They had no idea really. My levels went up then down then up and down again, I was bleeding a lot at same time. I believe itwas my 3 embiesthat were trying to stick and did not and the fact that it went up again and downwas late implantation of one of theembies and it failed again.
The cons said possible, but not sure  .
I had shoulder pain so they were very worried, but it was just shoulder pain as muscle torn from neck from being in bad position in bed as I was so uncomfortable ! 
I bled non stop 2 wekes, then it stopped then I had another AF and it came back to normal.
The cons let me go backhome after aday at their place, monitored, because when he pressed hard on side of tummy I did not hurt   and I agreed to be monitored every 2 days, however they offered me a lap just to look if there was an ectopic telling me they probablywould not be able to see anything anyway as too early. I told them no way for time being and I was right. 
Some of the docs there haven't got a clue, but the cons are fine. You can ask to have EC and ET done by specific doc and you can ask to speak to your cons or email him if prob, I certainly did so Dr lavery came downstairs when I was monitred and signed me off and explain a bit betterthan that stupid big doc who did not have a clue.
You have to be a bit pushy I find with them as otherwise they won't answer many questions , but the sonographer ( jayshree is fab) andthe cons are fine and Anna Carby one of the senior doc there who does EC and ET for difficult cases is wonderful. Se is on maternity leave at the moment. Notsure when she will be back.

Anyway, all this to say, It sounds like a chemical, or failed implantation, twice. but keep an eye on your symptoms and don't hesitate to gothere and asktosee cons if you are in pain.
      

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

future mummy

yeah sounds like what i've got!  i've booked to see mr trew, do you think i should see mr levey, i haven't a clue which one to see as never met either of them.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - they never did any thyroid tests, Dr Carby confirmed that in writing, she that NICE guidelines don't recommend thyroid test and therefore they don't bother. I had the tests done myself.

Betty - I am taking cleaxane and steroids after EC so that is not an issue, I am not going to pay money to see Dr Trew just to be told that they advise against steroids or worse risk my NHS cycle. To my knowledge they only prescribe clexane after a BFP but even that Dr Trew was not sure about last time I saw him (private cycle), he said he would to talk to the haematologist. Don't know if he did, he did not let me know. I am starting both after EC and before ET.

Mini - so sorry to hear that it did not work this time.   I can understand that you would like to do FET for ease and hopefully that will work. However it it does not I would suggest to take your money somewhere else, possibly ARCG (but very expensive) or Lister. Personally I would go abroad if my partner was not objecting to it, better value for money.


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Mini- sorry that it didn't work this time. Take care  

Had my EC today and went well. I got 14 eggs at the end !! Was expecting 5 to 6 only...

Just hope now that they will make good embies and I will probably have enough to freeze too. Working from home now and back to HH on Thursday for ET.

Nikki; for NK cells I was given Prednisolone by another private consultant and I am intending to take it after ET. Lavery disagreed with this but would like to try it anyway.

Sara xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sara - Wow 14!!! That's great. Good luck with the fertilisation and ET on Thursday     
My private consultant wants me to start Prednisolone two days before ET. I got really high NK cells and am considering IVIG.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

Firstly i want to say sorry to those of you that got a BFN, I hope that you are all ok.

Nikki2008 my father in law was diagnosed with Kidney Cancer last year also and had one kidney removed we found out it had not spread so were lucky they caught it in time he now goes every 3 months to be checked and fingers crossed he is doing really well, I hope things work out the same for you.

Now for a gross question ~ I have been having problems with my bowels ever since using the suppositries from HH anyway finished those and got my BFP, then started getting a really sore bottom, have never suffered with piles but the pain was unbearable it was keeping me up at night so I got some anusol (could of given it a better name Lol) it seemed to work so I stopped and then it come back again, I can't say I have examined my poop before but decided to look at it yesterday after having a soft poop but it had like a whitish colour around it, not all around just on some of it, it looked a bit like chalk, I have used the suppositories again yesterday and today and the same thing happened today, now I am a little concerned as I have never seen this before and also as I say never had any problems in that dept.......Any ideas?
I was thinking maybe its the suppsitorie but I put it in at 8am this morning and went to the toilet at 8pm tonight....Hmmmmmmmm

Sorry its so horrible girls.

XX


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well we are doing OK.  Really thankful for a few days break with DH and am back to my usual self and ready to face the world again.  I haven't made my f/u appointment with Mr Trew but will get around to that sometime this week.

Sara great news about your eggies....     for fertilisation  and best of luck for ET Thursday.

JandJ your wee look could still be the suppository in your poop.  Haemorrhoid's or piles can give you some fresh blood in your stools. 

Mini sorry to hear your treatment hasn't worked this time   - it kinda sucks hey!!  Hope your appointment with Mr T goes well... he is a nice guy

Nikki       For this cycle

Scooter - hope you are managing with the injections 

Julie - how was your time in Majorca?  Do you have a nice tan??

love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry havent got very long.

So sorry about your tx not working mini
J&J suppository drugs are held in a white medium -kind like lard- that attaches itself to your poo so it really is probably that, you cant digest it upwards   and it doesnt dissolve so you can get white bits in your poo hope that helps....   Sorry its so sore...is it the cyclogest you are on coz if you are you can put them up the other orafice if this way is hurting you


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 18 June 2008  * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Gaye- thinking of you 
Julie-Anne - hope you are having a fab holiday!

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Emlapem 
mini mouse 
ELondon 
Kirsty 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Sara13* 2nd IVF EC 17 June ET 19 June   
*Scooter *started d/r 14/06/08-  
*Emlapem *started d/r 6/06/08?- 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ELondon * booking HSG then going for first IVF 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Nikki2008*- Looking to do 4th IVF May 08 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Starting 3rd IVF short protcol - Jun/ Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
Future Mummy -  Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister   

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan?   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan 25/06/08  
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan 12/06/08  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Next Scan?   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment started short protcol IVF May/ June   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse, just saw your question now , sorry for the delay in answering: Both Dr Trew and Dr Lavery are very good. Dr Lavery may be a bit more flexible in his approach. Never saw Dr Trew but heard he was excellent .
You can see them both at HH or at their private office on Harley street ( I think same price if you are paying ). If your treatment is NHS, I can't remember, then it is HH only.

EBW, your little princess has changed so much in a month! even more beautiful if that is possible  
Hello to all,
Future Mummy


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Hammersmith girls!!

I'm also a Hammersmith girl under Mr Lavery on day 12 of dr and really struggling with mood swings etc.  I'm 33 with PCOS and 15 dd from previous relationship and dh is 34 with low sperm count, so we're having icsi.  It's so great to find a thread with people at the same clinic.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - did your consultant by any chance ask for a delay in treatment to get your levels down to more acceptable levels? If he asked for a delay the new policy is to cancel the cycle and then you have to reapply for funding. That almost happened to me and I quicky go my consultant to write a second letter saying that my thyroid function is being managed and that she has no objection to the start of my cycle. I was very close to having to reapply    luckily one of the nurses made me aware of the new policy just in time, otherwise I would have been in your boat.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by

Hi Emlapem! Have added you to the hall of fame.  Please keep us updated with your progress


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - how frustrating   how long did it take you last time to get to the top of the list?


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I haven't had a chance to get online this week but I've been thinking of you all

Sara - hope ET went well for you and you got some frosties 

Bobbi - how frustrating for you, I hope you can start your cycle really soon

Mini Mouse - I see Mr T, I've found him to be very straight forward in his approach and he has always answered any questions honestly.  I'm very happy with the way he's dealt with me.  Did you ask about FET?  As Betty said they have an excellent success rate, I've had 2 BFP from FET. 

I'm finding my inj much easier this time thanks to the spare tyre I now have around my middle (thanks to Thomas!) I've got the usual headaches and hot flushes.

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten to mention, I'm in a rush as usual!

Take care everyone
Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks scooter, this has made me more positive now!  i did try to change to Mr laverty (only cos Mr T looks quite stern and Mr L is good looking!!!!!)  well if you're paying why not!! Bit of eye candy never did anyone any harm!!  

But i couldn't get in for a few weeks longer so i left it with M T.  its funy how you can see how people are going to be!  I'm sure he'll be fine.  I'm hoping to do FET next, in a couple of months.     

will he let me do a natural one or do they prefer Medicated?

Becks xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

ET went well yesterday, more straighforward than previous ones but a little bit painful. Getting a full bladder was a challenge and not only for me !
HH staff was quite nice and helpful and the island photograph is still there.
We have now 2 embies on board (apparently the 2 best ones - 4 and 5 cells) and 7 frosties !

I don't know if anyone of you have experienced strong and continuous cramps after ET ?? Mainly when walking or going up and down stairs...

Thanks Scooter for asking.

Take care everyone else.

Sara xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sara - I'm so glad ET went well and 7 frosties is great!  I seem to remember that I was just generally uncomfortable after ET.  I didn't managed to get to ET stage when I did my fresh cycle but I'd imagine you would get some cramping pains after everything that's gone on in that area in general.  Good luck for the 2ww  

Mini Mouse - Mr T isn't stern at all!!  As far as I'm aware they only offer medicated FET but someone else may know?

Wow 2 posts in 1 day, that's not like me at all!!!

Scooter


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sara - congratulations on being PUPO     Sending you lots of  I had quite a painful ET  last time but never had any cramping.

Bobbi - can nobody give you an idea of how long you have to wait? How annoying


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick hello from me.

Gaye - so sorry. Thinking of you.

Sara - good luck for 2ww.

Welcome Emlapem and Mini Mouse.

Scooter - how is the d/r going?

As for me, have started my 3rd IVF. Have day 8 scan on Monday. Here's hoping the SP gives me lots of juicy follicles!

Hope everyone is well. 
Nicky xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Mini-Mouse

HH only do medicated FETs as far as I know. They would argue this is one reason why their frozen success rates are pretty much the best in the country (that and the fact they are very fussy about what they freeze). The reason is that with an unmedicated cycle it is hard to judge exactly when ovulation happens, they can only really know to within 24 hours, and for success to be high they need to mimic what happens in your body - that is, the age of the embryo and the state of your womb lining are precisely synched so that the embryo reaches the stage where it can burrow in at exactly the same time that the lining is receptive. With a medicated cycle they control this and so the two are in synch, with an unmedicated cycle it's a bit more hit or miss. So unless they've changed policy in the last 18 months, they will strongly encourage you to do a medicated cycle, if not insist, and frankly that's an entirely good thing for your chances.

I do hope it works for you

BG


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks BG.  i was expecting them to say it would be medicated.  i know its easier to do with meds.  just me trying to beat the system!!  i['ll go witrh them on what they say, good that they have best success rates.  

Becks


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

EBW ~ I am not on the cyclogest anymore I was on this in my 2ww when all my problems started and since finding out I am pregnant my bottom can get real sore sometimes and the pharmacist said I could use Anusol twice a day which really helped me and my friend used it in her pregnancy also.

Anyway how are you? Kate looks gogeous...

I am having my scan on weds and am really paranoid about it, I have 9 friends that are pregnant at the moment and 4 of us are all due within 2 wks of each other.........I know I saw HB at 6w3d but cannot help feeling paranoid that our precious bubbs might not be there is it natural to think this stuff?
My friend brought a doppler and asked me if I wanted to go round to try it out but although i really want to so I can hear the bubbs HB I declined incase I don't hear it and then I will go into panick mode....

How's everyone else doing at the moment?  

Good luck to all you ladies out there on your cycles X


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

J&J its so common to feel this nervous wishing you all the best for Wednesday hon.  You get to see your beanie again.

This time last year (exactly a year to the day of your scan) I had an emergency scan as I thought things were going wrong for me. I actually had a meltdown the day before which was my birthday and refused to go in on that day in case it was bad news....there was my beanie wriggling like a goodun!

As for dopplers, everyone advised me against getting one but I actually thought it was the best thing I ever did getting one. I never couldnt find her heartbeat, mind you I have no idea how I would have felt if I couldnt!


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I've been very busy dressmaking! I have two dress stress!

Good luck with the waiting Sara: that's great to have a good number of embryos to freeze. Hopefully you'll not need them for a couple of years . I had cramping after embryo transfer. I also could not stop sneezing and thought the little mite would be squeezed or sneezed out for sure.

Jackie: good good luck for Wednesday. I'm sure you'll not need it. There is nothing to stop those nerves. I cried all the way to the hospital (admittedly only a 15 minute walk) I was so delighted to have reached that far, and at the same time dreading all my hopes being dashed in a second. I am also too nervous to try a doppler. i told myself I'd get one after the scan but I haven't been able to bring myself to. what if, instead of a galloping horse, I hear a plodding elephant, or worse... SILENCE? I'm still in two minds about it. Which one did you use EBW?

Good luck yellowrose, Scooter and Emlapem: here's to uppers and downers and   babies on the way!

Biddy xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks all for your good wishes.

I didn't know the expression "PUPO" but now I understand I found it quite nice.

Good luck Scooter with your d/r.

MiniMouse, I confirm that HH are picky on the embryos they freeze. I had 11 embryos and sould have expected to freeze 9 but they rejected 2 for bad or average quality (low risk to survive freezing).

For me stil having cramps but more intermittent now.

Sara xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Sara... what does PUPO mean? I've often wondered that. xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, lots of      to you!

Biddy, PUPO means: pregnant until proven otherwise  

Hello all!

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi whizzing by

I used a HiBebe one (suitable from 10w although I used from 16w). Got it on ebay.  I heard a horse, dp heard a train.....


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Girls

Well my friend who is a sister mw come over to see me yesterday and brought her Hi techy doppler thingy she was laughing and I wasn't sure what at she said your baby is having a party in there it won't stay still long enough for me to get the heartbeat then she would hear it and it would go again it must have been running away from her..... I am glad she come round I needed that bit of reassurance, so now I hope all goes well on Weds and our bubbs is dancing around....

Not sure what she used but she told me if we get one to get it off
http://www.anawiz.com thought you might like to try it out Biddy!

J
xx

/links


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

J&J K used to to that!!!

Mine was from anawiz via ebay


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok originally posted a day early but its my birthday 24th and I might not have got on here...here is the latest Hall of Fame! Aiming for updates on Tuesdays or at least every other Tuesday!

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 25 June 2008  * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Totyu - thinking of you 
Gaye- thinking of you 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Emlapem 
mini mouse 
ELondon 
Kirsty 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Sara13* 2nd IVF EC 17 June ET 19 June   PUPO PUPO 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Started 3rd IVF short protcol - ET 27 June PUPO PUPO   
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF ET 27 June  PUPO PUPO  

*Scooter *started d/r 14/06/08-  
*Emlapem *started d/r 6/06/08?- 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ELondon * booking HSG then going for first IVF 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
Gaye- review 11th July -   
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
Future Mummy -  Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister first consult 10 July   

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan?   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan 25/06/08  
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan 12/06/08  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Next Scan?   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June next step??    

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update EBW, and have a very happy birthday tomorrow! 

Thanks for the link Jackie... so glad you found the heartbeat, how great you have a midwife close to hand.

xx All


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday EBW!










Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks peeps...yes I know Im here after all,

Just saw this on the items for sale section of the board if anyone wants a doppler!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146988.0

Good luck for your scan tomorrow J&J


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Belated happy birthday!!!  

Hi all - sorry no personals am on someone elses PC at work...but wishing you all well.

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

you are not belated at all hon, its today!

Hope you are doing ok....just whizzing by between engagements....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

EBW...





Have a fabulous day....

Natasha x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks..am I dropping enough hints??!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks put it this way, next year I think I need to do a party.....coz there will be a 0 on the end....  check my profile ticker and countdown with me  

Its been a strange day, baby club followed by shopping for weaning stuff.  Double celebration though as K now has her first tooth! 

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

EBW!  Hope you had a lovely day

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW! little K had her first tooth! how cute, I remember when you were checking your knickers in the tube during 2ww    and now little one has her first tooth! time goes quickly!   Ihope you and k are having a fab day!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

how embarrassing is that


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Just back from hols so still have a lot of catching up to do.

Thanks FM for your PM

JandJ - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Happy Birthday EBW

Wishing all the ladies stimming and on 2ww the very best of luck and sticky vibes   

xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!!

EBW - Happy, happy birthday!!!!!  xxxx   

Good luck to everyone cycling. 

i just got back from holiday - from sunny mallorca! It was great to just chill and relax with DH.  

I will need to read all the posts before i get to do personals. I hope everyone is doing well and wishing everyone all the very best. 


Rafs xoxoxox


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi ladies

Welll...its a   again for me, was slighty optomistic as no AF...but no doubt its gone AWOL and will be back sometime soon.

Really cross this time ...

If anyone has moved to ARGC or Lister I would love to hear from you, how your finding it etc.
Is it possible to get NK tests done at HH?

Anyway take care and I will be thinking of you all ..

Stay healthy all the mums to be and stay postive    for you mums in waiting.

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

tots hon I am so very sorry to read your news.  Big   to you both at this time.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

EBW1969 said:


> Thanks put it this way, next year I think I need to do a party.....coz there will be a 0 on the end....  check my profile ticker and countdown with me


I get there later this year EBW!!! Not sure if I want to count down! 

Rachel x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess Im just trying to make light of the whole thing....It feels so odd as I always said I would have "completed" my family by the time I was 30..indeed was expecting to be well nappy free by then. You know the whole 3 kids etc etc .... I am so very very grateful to have K especially given my "odds" but she will only be 18m or so by the time I am 40.....   Hopefully 40 will be the new 20 by then.....

I really hope that we see a massive bfp-fest at HH this year, keep the faith ladies...as my profile says...even 1% odds can result in miracles.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu, I am very sorry hun 
They don't do NK testing at HH, asthey don't believe it makes a difference.Atleast that is the reason they give.
I am going to the Lister for a private consultation on the 10/07, so will then decide what I do. I am definetely having one last go with fresh cycle, the question is which clinic.
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> Thanks put it this way, next year I think I need to do a party.....coz there will be a 0 on the end....  check my profile ticker and countdown with me


I'll be joining you !! .....only 6mths to go for me 

I really didn't wanna be 30 but once I hit it, I've had some of the best years (despite the IVF !)....so I'm hoping that my 40's will be even better !!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Totyu - so sorry to read your news  

EBW - Happy belated birthday!

Scooter


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Tots - so sorry hon, I hear Lister is good. A friend of a friend went there and got a BFP on her 3rd go, and she was over 40. Not sure what tests they do though.

EBW - happy belated birthday! And on the 1st tooth.

Rafs - welcome back from your hols!

As for me, had EC today - got 9 eggs, so chuffed to bits. Hopefully some will fertilize and I go back on Friday. Feeling more sore than before. But watching Wimbledon from the sofa, so it's all good.


Hi to everyone else.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yellowrose xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, had my EC today, 9 eggs but don't know how many were mature. Resting right now and watching football.

Tots - so sorry   Have you considered going abroad? I had my NK tests done privately, HH does not believe in them, but I want all bases covered. This is my last cycle with HH one way or the other.

Yellowrose - glad to hear it went well, hope you are not too sore and resting well.    

EBW - happy belated birthday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats to you two on the ECs....

Nikki- are you up Friday for ET as well?!  I can update the Hall of Fame then...!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

EBW - yes Friday thanks for doing the hall of fame!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nikki and Yellow Rose, 9 eggs is a fantastic result! lots of     to you two and to your little embies  
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

updated! did you two meet each other today?!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Yellowrose and Nikki - well done on 9 eggs each, good luck for ET tomorrow


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Tots that is very sad news  . Thoughts are with you  . I am a newbie and haven't gone to Lister nor ARGC. I almost started IVF at ACU a few years ago but then had to go in for another operation. A friend of mine had a failed treatment at HH and went to ARGC and fell pregnant first time. She now has the most adorable 18 month old!

EBW happy belated belated birthday!!!  and happy teething!

I have now completed my scan, bloods and HSG and just waiting to see Mr Lavery on the 10th of July. I'm really excited and can't wait to start. Unfortunately my period is due on the 2nd of July - 8 days before I see him -  so I guess there's no chance of starting anything until August now  

Anyway, good luck Yellowrose and Nikki and everyone else who is hoping!!!


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry Totyu for your results   

Had quite strong continuous abdominal pain today from lunch time till now. Had anyone experienced that before 1 week after ET ?

Sara xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

yes i did hun.  it is probably implantation.  it kept me up all night it was that bad.  it definatly implanted but i had a chem pg.  please don't let this put you off, as it did implant but then decided it wasn't doing anything else!

everyone else i know who had a bfp had the same cramps as you. so not to worry.  good luck.  

Becks


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all your good wishes. 

Nikki- may see you there tomorrow?!

Sara - it could be implantation, although equally could be the ovaries still contracting after the egg collection. I do remember some twinges a week after ET that went onto am early mc, so here's hoping it is a good sign.


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news Totyu... and after all the hope of a new clinic and fresh eyes and Af staying away  

Biddy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck today yellowrose and Nikki! I hope you're wearing carnations so you can spot each other. But of course what I really hope is that you have top notch embryos to put back...

Good luck with the waiting Sara. Twinges and the occasional pain could mean anything really, I got fierce twinging but that was my ovaries. If it's strong pain you should definitely have it checked out. Here's to keeping body and soul together for another week.

Hope you enjoy your 40th year EBW! I'm coming to the end of mine... 

Biddy


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Had my ET today and it went fairly well I thought. Two good quality embryos on board and feeling pretty hopeful. Did not bump into yellowrose though which was a shame, how did it go for you?


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I think I must be going mad, cause I thought to myself today I must find the HH board, and when I find it I see I've already posted on it    It's the hormones that's my excuse anyway.  I usually post on cycle buddies, but as I said before would be good to get some of the thoughts of my clinic buddies.

Well I'm on day two stimming on puregon now, and am v worried, as v. heavily spotting so called clinic, first time got a very un-friendly nurse who wasn't interested in listening to me and said it was normal, but wasn't happy with that, so I called again a bit later and spoke to the Dr who did my baseline scan on Tuesday.  He said that it didn't sound right, and it was maybe due to my low dose on account of my pcos.  He said that I should tell the nurse on Monday when I go for my day five blood test if I'm still bleeding then they will assess the situation.  Have you girls had these probs before?  I'm    that they don't cancel the cycle I would be devestated, especially as we couldn't get funding!

I'm also finding the staff there quite in-personal, what about you?

Em xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Tots - I cannot recommend the ARGC enough - amazing, helpful & caring. They would personally get my vote.
I've had tests there as well as independently in Harley St. and am about to commence treatment.
My 1st cycle was recently postponed as again I fell pregnant naturally but sadly had miscarriage no.4 - conceived naturally but miscarried at about 8-9 weeks.
We'll get there
Lxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Em - yes it can be quite impersonal, depends what member of staff you come across, bit of a conveyor belt. May I ask why you chose HH if you are self-funding? Well done for persisting though and calling again. I am afraid I can't give any advice as to your spotting issue but hope that Monday will bring some answers and you'll get some good news


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Nikki,

We went to HH, as the other hosps in our area were rubbish with us, and we had our investigations there on the NHS, but when it came to it they wouldn't fund us, but decided to stay with Mr Lavery as he had been the only Dr over the years who'd offered us any hope.  Also, as we'd never ventured into IVF before, didn't really know much about it, and assumed if Prof Winston came from there, then it must be one of the better ones??   Now that I've learnt so much more from this site, I'm a bit more knowledgeable on the subject, but if we need to do it again that we don't, I may consider asking for other recommendations.

Emxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes let's hope this is your first and last IVF cycle!!! Unless you intend to try for siblings


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello All  

Tots - really sorry to hear your news sweets.  Good luck with which ever clinic you choose.  It would be great to know which one you will go with and why.... 

Yellowrose and Nikki         

Sara   sticky vibes to you.

Passed the day away yesterday at canary wharf on the Thames having a long lazy lunch with a bottle of red wine - OK it was two bottles       

We have our follow up appointment with Mr T on 11th July.  As this is the first time we are meeting up after failed treatment does anyone have any advise on the types of questions to ask Mr T?  

I have a few - like what are we going to do differently next time?  I have mild PCOS and I didn't really get any more additional follies than when I had my baseline scan - all they did was get fatter - could that be why the grade was just OK?  I also would like to know whether we should DR next time or increase drug dosages.  Also I had crippling AF pains after - is that normal?

Hope you are all having a fab weekend

love gaye


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi

Had ET on Friday, wasn't it busy Niki?! We had it done downstairs this time as there were so many couples. Glad yours went well.

Out of the 9 eggs we started with, we had 5 out of 7 eggs fertilise, 2 were immature and were not injected. The embryologist was quite negative about the quality and has left us feeling that this cycle is a waste of time. We had to make a rushed decision whether to freeze 2 'poor quality' embryos or not. We haven't been in that position before and decided to freeze them. Not sure if we will use them in the future, but after getting this far, we couldn't bear to let them go. He implied that we can put the 2 embryos back this time and assume it wont work, but it will be a bonus if it does work. 

Now on the 2ww and feeling really negative, thanks to the embryologist. I have met other embryologists there before and they have always been lovely. His attitude was appalling. Why do they do this to us? I just want to cry.  Has anyone else had a BFP with grade 2-3 embryos? We had a BFP 1st time round with a grade 2 and 3 so I am sure it is possible.

Gaye - this link might be useful for questions to ask at your consultation. I know nothing about PCOS so can't answer your questions, but I did have bad AF pains after each cycle and heavily bleeding.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49609.0.html

Wishing everyone a laovely weekend.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - i am seeing Mr T on thurs after our first failed cycle.  I am hoping he will advise higher dose of progesterone after ET as they implanted then did sod all after.  but i'm guessing he will refuse to do that.  i'll ask anyway. i'll take those questions that are on negative cycle, but probalby won't ask all of them!!

I had crippling pains when AF came too hun, that is normal, i was expecting it and bled for longer than normal too.  

Yellow rose - sory to hear how the embryologist was to you.  Why do they have to be like that!  I thought they wouldn't freeze low grade embies?  i'm sure they'll be fine.  i'm always reading about women having BFP using lower than average embies.   
when i got my BFN (it was a low positive so had to keep going back for blood tests) i felt it was a positive cycle , even though it was BFN as i felt the embies at least did something, so felt good about that, i asked the nurse if this was right to feel positve for next time, she said, oh, urrr, i don't know, maybe!!!!  i thought, oh thanks for giving me hope!!!!      Then she phoned to say the levels had gone up., and wouldn't say what this meant and wouldn't even say what it had risen to.  i freaked out cos thought i was having an ectopic.  in the end i had to ring to speak to the Doc as i thought i was going to lose a tube!!!  anyway she put my mind to rest. But honestly do they not realise how stressful this is for us?  

anyway sticky vibes coming your way!!    

Becks xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link yellowrose.  Really good questions which I will print off.... poor Mr T hope he realises I may need a double appointment       

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

yellow rose, sorry you have had a bad time . I have always noticed that all the docs and embryologist are so neg at HH. notdr lavery ( although he is honest) but my god some of them , you sometimes wonder why they let you cycle considering whatthey say.
yellow rose, you can of course have a BFP with grade 2 and 3. many women have those grades, HH would not have many birth if only grade one worked.
As for the nurses, most of them are lovely but I would never ask them a medical question.They don't know .
What is improtant is you try not to stress too much ( veyr difficult of course) and you don't carry anything heavy. sending you lots and lots of      

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nikky, sending you lots of      to you for 2ww, and glad all went well  

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry- Been a bit AWOL since returning fro holiday. Mad at work, feeling a but negative post last 2ww and had some very minor surgery done on my head which means I have about 20 stitches (covered by my hair) to be removed in 10 days  Dh is enjoying the moment and saying I've always needed my head fixed    Anyway how is everyone?
*

Tots- so sorry about you cycle    Its so hard isn't it. Were here for you sweetie   

sara13- how are you doing. I think you will be testing soon and have absolutely everything crossed for you hun    I really hope this will be the one   

Nicky (yellowrose)-  sorry to hear the embryologist was negative    I've always found them good but I guess it depends who you get. Congrats on being PUPO and sticky positive vibes for a BFP   

Nikki2008 - congrats on being PUPO too    Hope you are doing well and sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Gaye- how are you doing hun    Really sorry it was not first time lucky. Good luck for your follow up consult.

Becks- sorry to hear about your chem pregnancy hun    I know how hard they are. Take care.

rafs- glad you had a lovely holiday. when are you underway    

FM- hope your doing well. Are you going to the lister now?

Emlapem - good luck for your cycle and blood test tomorrow  

loubeedood  - good to hear from you- hows argc and when do you start your cycle?

ELondon  - not long until your consult- good luck   

scooter - hows your cycle going? Are you stimming yet   

Hi to everyone I've missed, especially our mummies to be and EBW for doing such a great job on our list - thanks

Have a good week all

Julie xx*


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, nice to hear from you , hope you had lovely hols. 20 stitches? that is a lot! hope you feel better. What are your plans now? are you changing clinics or staying at HH? when is your next treatment?
I have a consult at Lister in 10 days ( theyare so busy) and will decide after that where I go.

Have a good week everybody,

Future Mummy


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Yellowrose - I think we saw the same embryologist!  I was feeling really upbeat after EC on Wednesday and foolishly decided to ask to see him to discuss a possible 3 day and 3 embryo transfer (waste of time of course). He was so negative and unfriendly, he had basically written of my embryos which had not even been created at that point based on my past history! My partner was waiting outside (smoking of course   ) and was really surprised when I came outside and burst into tears. After a couple of hours I was fine again and put it down to stress/hormones but now that I read your post I am really thinking about complaining, or call it feedback if you like. The embryologist I saw on Friday before ET was really nice and encouraging. I was upstairs btw and yes it was busy! I am confused I thought HH only freezes grade 1 embryos? And yes grade2/3 turn into BFPs all the time. There is a lady on the poor responder thread who was in tears after ET because all her embryos were so fragmented and now she is expecting triplets! Ok so she had five transferred but still...How are you feeling? Did you have a nice weekend? I am taking it easy and so far have not been ok with the 2ww. All the best    

Gaye and minimouse - good luck     make sure you ask loads of questions, make them work for their money  

Julie - hope your are recovering well, that comment could have been my DP's 

Future Mummy - keen to hear how you get on at The Lister. Good luck


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nikki, 
forget about that stupid idiot embriologist. Day 2 and day 3, lots of different ideas depending on clinics. I know that at HH they prefer freezing on day 2 ( less fragmentation) and I have 6 frozen embies , only one is grade 1 the others are grade 2. The embriologist told me not sure theywould make it, I said I wanted to do it so we did. I don't take much into account what they say actually. I only listen to Dr lavery and Anna Corby. The others haven't got a clue, I find, when it is a complex problem. 
If I have a urgent question I email dr Lavery and he always responds.
I am sure it is the same with dr Trew. Anna Corby does what Lavery tells her to do, but when it comes to EC and ET she is the best. Jayshree ( scan technician) is the best at scanning. The docs are often crap at it ( I had 3 different docs trying to do scans and they were so crap ( hurting and seeing fibroids where there were none! they could not diagnose adenomyosis) well Jayshree immediately recognised there was no fibroids.This was later confirmed with MRI.
I find whith HH once you find somebody you trust , stick with him or her.
Same with embryologist, if you want to talk to one of them ask specifically to speak to him/her , and if not there ask when they are next working.

Regarding day 2 and day 3 fresh cycle, the way HH sees it , is: they prefer day 2 as they want embies back where they belong as soon as possible so that it is back in a more nat environment. however, when they are not sure how the embies are developping, i.e which ones are the best to transfer, they will leave it another day.However if you EC is on a Friday they will do ET on Monday, as they are closed for EC and ET on Sundays ( with exceptional exceptions )
If an embie is strong , day 2 or 3 is, according to them, the same , with a preference for day 2 regarding the nat environment.
This is what I understood anyway. 
So, try if you can to relax a bit as stress is not good at all. You will be fine, you will just become a nutcase on 2ww like the rest of us  

Future Mummy


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Future Mummy   You got a point. As I said after a couple of hours I was fine. Feeling pretty upbeat again. I had Ann Carby for ET this time ( a first for me!) and thought she was fab.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Nikki, I am glad you are ok. I read on your post that so far you were not ok on 2ww, and I was a bit concerned, hence the long post.        

Future Mummy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Nikki - sorry to hear you had a similar experience. We must have had the same miserable, male embryologist! I think I will complain after the 2ww is over  . I have never had Anna Carby for any of my cycles. My EC and ET was done this time by the Greek one, Dr Georgakis. She was lovely. Last time we had Dr Barsoon who was also nice.

FM - Thanks for the advice. You are right, some grade 2/3s must turn into BFPs. How many are lucky enough to get a good crop of grade 1 embryos all of the time? And who is to say that those that conceive naturally don't start from a poor quality embryo? It is only because everything we do is under a microscope that they can impose these labels!

We were given the option of freezing, so they must do it for grade 2-3s, unless it is for income generation?! I am feeling am much better now. I took it easy first couple of days. Since then, have been trying to enjoy the sun (well shade, while on the antibiotics!), going out and doing nice things and watching Wimbledon. Trying to stay  

Bobbi and Minimouse - thanks for the words of encouragement.

Julie - hope the appointment goes well today.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear your probs with the embryologist nikki.  I didnt have any issues after EC as such but as I was waiting to go down for ec the lady in the next cubicle was crying uncontrollably as she only had I think about 6 follies.  I just remember the nurse or whoever it was explaining "its not as if you are in a dire position with only one or two now is it"  and there was me with 2 decent follies.....Sometimes I guess they just dont think....

Julie hope your appt went well hon xxx

OK must update hall of fame, a bit tired today as we have been swimming (well I didnt actually swim much).


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

good luck yellowrose and nikki: I've met both the male embryologists at hammersmith, they both seemed very nice. Perhaps they've recently employed a sour puss. One gave me a very doomy gloomy talk before transfer... my embryos were terrible though: they were ungraded... and they didn't really want me to go ahead. And the next time the other embryologist bigged up my one lonely grade two embryo. They should realise that it's our job to manage our own expectations, God knows we've all had enough practice. They should also realise that, while they can give a rough idea of the quality of an embryo, they really don't know which will make it. Of course your embryos could make it! I can't believe Anna Carby is back at work so quickly, she's like superwoman! Hot isn't it!

Biddy


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, it is a   !!! And this time my beta levels are 240 ! Last time I had only 33. So I am very excited, hoping that this time the embryo(s) will stick.

Sorry for the quick msg, I need to rush, writing from work now.

Sara xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 1 July 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Totyu - thinking of you 
Gaye- thinking of you 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Emlapem 
mini mouse 
ELondon 
Kirsty 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Started 3rd IVF short protcol - ET 27 June PUPO PUPO   
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF ET 27 June  PUPO PUPO  

*Scooter *started d/r 14/06/08-  
*Emlapem *started d/r 6/06/08?- 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ELondon * booking HSG then going for first IVF 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
Gaye- review 11th July -   
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
Future Mummy -  Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister first consult 10 July   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July   
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan?   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan 25/06/08  
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan 12/06/08  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Sunroof Delivery booked for 16 July   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June next step??    

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations Sara!!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Sara - what wonderful news.

Yellowrose and Nikki - good luck on the 2ww   

Big hello's to everyone.

I am now 11 weeks and have my nuchal scan next Tuesday at UCH as my local hospital doesn't do it. I'm excited but apprehensive, I can't wait to see them and pray that they are both still there and doing well  

I guess the waiting never ends, waiting for your cycle, the 1st 2ww and then if you're lucky the next 2ww. I'm on the 6ww but the cycle starts again after that! Stress...

Ali - how are you coping, you must be due quite soon now I guess and with twins you must really be suffering in this heat. Hope you are ok.

FM - good luck with you appt at Lister 

EBW - thank you for keeping the hall of fame up to date

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah this is wondeful news!  I am veyr happy for you.

Northen fox, lots of   for the scan. You'll see when they are born, more stress for ... the rest of your life!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Yah, Sara that is great news!

Julie - sorry to hear about your head..... hope it is on the mend now   Hope your appointment today went well   

Becks - good luck with your appointment on Thursday - I hope you have an arms length of questions... I certainly do   

Yellowrose and Nikki -  hope the 2ww is OK - nearly one week under your belts.  Sending you both lots of sticky vibes        

NorthernFox - good luck with your scan next week.  Hows your belly going... getting nice and round I hope    

FM - good luck with your Lister appointment next week.  Would love to hear how they approach treatment etc.  I am on the NHS waiting list now at HH, so who knows when my treatment will next be up.  Certainly if I go privately again I will be looking at ARGC or the Lister.


It is quite interesting reading the posts on embryologists and grading.  I was never given the option of freezing and thought the embies were of poor quality and that was why.  It is interesting to read that HH perfer to freeze on day 2, has any of you been given an option to freeze on day 3?  Why do they not explain all this to us early on so we can make informed decisions about our treatment, with all other medical treatments they give you options of care.

Big hello to everyone - hope you have all been enjoying the sunshine... Can't believe it is Wimbledon fortnight - the weather has been too good!

love gaye


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thank you all for your nice messages.

FM and Juile-Anne- good luck with your appointments.   

Northernfox- I understand what you mean with this stress cycle- it looks it never ends. Myself I am very scared to go to the 6wks scan as all my scans so far have shown nothing but empty sacs...but hopefully this time there will be something inside the sac!

I contacted my other private consultant today who said I could do another blood test in 72hrs to check if hormones have doubled- if they doubled then it would be a good sign. Not sure to do that however- has anyone done this before ? Also I am going on holidays this Friday for one week yo Turkey so I might not want to have a result that would stress me more...

Sara xxx


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

It's been so interesting reading your thoughts on embryologists today, and as this is my first icsi I've learnt so much today, which will keep armed to fight my corner should I need to when or if it comes to my ec/et!!  I tell you I've found this site a brilliant font of information, and the other hand it's also made me worry even more - I'm not sure if I preferred actually being in the dark , as HH aren't great at explaining things to you, and you get one explanation from one and another from someone else!  I can't remember who said it here, but I totally agree that Jayshree is the best sonographer!  She did my first scan when we were going through investigation and she explained everything in great detail, whereas when I went for my baseline scan the other day the dr wasn't very forthcoming at all, and practically had to beat him over the head to get any info 

I'm having my nine day scan on Friday, but I'm a bit worried as I had lot's of side effects during dr, but not really had any during stimming, just a bit of bloating on the first day.  I have been drinking for England, I mean I'm practically drinking a bath full of water, pineapple juice, lucozade sport etc to ward of the dreaded ohss - is this normal??  Also, when I went for my blood test the other day they said that my oestrogen levels were 226 - and i read on here somewhere that if you have around 250, then that equates to one follie, does that mean I only have 3/4 of a follie!?? 

I'm also have acupuncture on Friday at the hosp - what are your thoughts on it girls?

Sara - Well done, I'm soo pleased for you, another one for us HH girls!! 

EBW- thanks for updating the list  

Em xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations Sara... what great news! Your hormones are doubling apace... as your level of 240 shows. 

Biddy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Em - there is lots of research into acupuncture before and after ET with positive results.  My acupuncture said that there was no research showing benefit into acupuncture at other times during treatment.  All I can say is that I had some on day 21 of my cycle with an amazing result on the AF.... good clean out (sorry TMI!).  I also asked Mr T who advocates it.

I also just like taking time 20 minutes out of the day to focus on me and to just chill (admittingly you have needles sticking in you) and relax.

Sorry I can't help out with the E2 levels other than you don't want them high because that means OHSS.  If they think your levels are too low they may increase your stimming drug.  Good luck for Friday.

love gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as been busy watching the tennis working hard,

Sara- absolutely thrilled for you and what an excellent beta level      You totally deserve this good news and i have fingers and toes crossed for you     Take it easy  

Hi to all- I will post properly at the weekend promise but off to bed now- Saw Mr T and went as expected, he thinks poor egg quality and wants us to do pgd or similar. Got some news though for anyone interested- they have just got approval to freeze blasts so moving with the times. anyway I'm taking the summer off, saving some money and considering options.

Have a great week all and good luck to those in a cycle and northern fox for you scan.

Julie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sara - that's brilliant, well done! 

Mini Mouse - good luck for your appt tomorrow

Yellowrose and Nikki - how's it going?  I'm thinking of you both.   

Northern Fox - good luck for your scan next week.  I'm sorry but the stress and the worry never ends even after they're born! 

Emlapem - good luck for your scan on Fri. Sorry but I can't help you with the question about oestrogen levels.

I had my scan yesterday and everything was fine so I've started the patches.  They seem to have changed the protocol from the last 2 FET I've done. I didn't have a blood test and also they aren't seeing my back until next Friday whereas previously I was seen sooner than that.

I hope everyone is managing to watch some tennis.  I'm going to the ladies final on Sat - please don't let it rain!!

Take care everyone
Scooter


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all!
Feels like I've been away from FF for ages - but I have been keeping tabs on you all.  Now on mat leave - which means I don't get access to a computer as much as I'd like, so it is quite difficult to keep posting regularly.
Tots and Gaye - so sorry that things didn't work out for you this time. Thinking of you both  
Hope the rest of you are well.
I don't quite know where the time has gone, but I'm now 36 weeks and the size of a house!  Have got a date for sunroof delivery, owing to the first twin being breech - so roll on 16th July!!!
NF - Hope all goes well for your scan, I'm sure it will.  I think you do relax a little bit as time goes by and you reach a new milestone.  Personally I felt much more reassured after the 20 week anomaly scan.  That probably feels like ages away for you, but I can promise you the days will whizz by.
Much love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ali- where on earth has the time gone.... 

I really rate the sunroof delivery option. Much much better, including recovery, than I was expecting.....cant wait to hear when they arrive


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Gaye -thanks for the info - well I'm having my first one tomorrow, and kind of think it will be nice to feel like I'm doing something to help, and if I believe it works then maybe it will  -  
It also doesn't look like anyone knows anything about the oestrogen levels either, so maybe I'm just reading too much into it    I have my scan tomorrow so that will give me a clearer picture anyway.   that my little follies have there!

Scooter - Thanks for the luck hon - Hope everything goes well for the fet.

Hugs to everyone else

Emxxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG Ali - 16th July !!!

I can't quite believe it


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Sara - congrats on your BFP!!!!

Wow Ali, your pregnancy has flown by! Good luck for the 16th!

Em, hope the scan goes well and you have lots of lovely follies. Haven't a clue how to interpret oestrogen levels.

Scooter - have you started your patches yet?

I have 5 days until test day. Going stir crazy! Have had some abdo twinges but then I had that on my BFP and BFN so not sure how things are going.   Feeling tired, but again, had a few late nights! 

Nikki - how are you coping with the 2ww?

Enjoy the sun.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My appt went well. mr Trew said it was chem pg and positive for next time.  I responded to the drugs really well, had great number of eggs, fertilisation was above average.  was worried that frosties would have same problem as last one but he said  all embryos are different so won't affect Frosties.  can start in July!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Got to wait for next AF which is due on 9 days!!! Then have scan on day 2-7 to see if overies are ok and if they are then can start to down reg!!!  just need oestrogen patches and then bum bullets!!  so now waiting for AF and back on the waiting and fertility train!!  we have time off in sept for holiday so has worked out well.  So might be Pupo in Aug and the awful 2ww, i'm going into hibernation then!!   

Mr Trew isn't who i thought he was, which i'm glad about.     The embryologist told us we would have to defrost all the froaties at same time, but that isn't true.  (we have 3 one ice) he said he would take 2 out and ,if they are ok, leave the one on ice. I know it will only leave 1 but better than nothing,  i wish everyone would say the same info.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone

Sorry not been about for sometime been very busy.

I had my 12 week scan on the 25th and all was ok, bubbs was lying face down all curled up fast asleep, bless!! I decided to go for the neuchal scan which I have tomo although the hosp said it was aimed at more 35-40's but as the MW mentioned it we thought we woul go for it.

How are you NF? What date do you have your 12 wk scan?  are you looking forward to it?

I have been using my doppler everyday and lastnight and today picked up bubbs heartbeat really strong YAY!

Congrats Sara on your   thats really good news..

Good luck to all who are in the   hope it all works out.

And sorry to those of you who got a BFN, ingers are crossed for you for next time. xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Lots been happening since my last post on this site! its great such a hive of activity..

Sara - congratulations!!

Julie - Anne - hope the heads better? I am taking summer off and back to a new clinic in a few months we could be cycle buddies again...

Ali M - Gosh that really has come round quickly

Yellow rose and Nicky - this post is especially for you both sending you the stickiest vibes ever...

EBW - Good hall of fame!! hope you and Kate are well?

FM- How are you?? have you moved clinics?

I am still debating Lister/ ARGC but in the meantime enjoying life again...

Am bloated from the last cycle and was told by a guy 'new dad' at a conference yesterday that I should think about queen charolttes for my baby...aghh so it goes on !!

Lou128 - Your in box is full so cannot PM you....

Anyway good luck all
Tots


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

JandJ - glad all OK at the scan.

Mini Mouse - a biochem pregnancy is a positive sign for next time.  

Tots - great to hear from you! Will be interested to know which clinic you go with. Keep in touch  

I am going insane now. Only 3 sleeps until test day. Really feel in hasn't worked this time. No real symptoms to speak of other that slightly sore (.)(.). Still praying embies are there. 

Tennis exciting though!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Nikki & Yellowrose - hang in there, we all have very different symptoms so you never know... It's not over till it's over   

Hello to everyone else, I hope everybody is well and had lovely weekends.

I'm getting really scared now about the Nucal scan on Tuesday. Can't wait for it to be over

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 1 July 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Totyu - thinking of you 
Gaye- thinking of you 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Jenny19 
Emlapem 
mini mouse 
ELondon 
Kirsty 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Started 3rd IVF short protcol - ET 27 June PUPO PUPO testing 9 July   
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF ET 27 June Testing 9 July  PUPO PUPO  

*Scooter *started d/r 14/06/08-  
*Emlapem *started d/r 6/06/08?- 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ELondon * booking HSG then going for first IVF 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
Gaye- review 11th July -   
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
Future Mummy -  Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister first consult 10 July   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July   
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Sunroof Delivery booked for 16 July   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07-  mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June next step??    

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok early again as parents coming tomorrow......and computer being temperamental.

Nikki and Nicky hang in there peeps    

NF hope the scan goes well hon, I didnt have a nuchal scan in the end (mind you had one at 6, 8, 10 (emergency), 11+6 (emergency) 13, 20, 28 and 34........  

Hope everyone is doing ok, esp those on tx or about to begin.  

Nice to "see" you tots 

OK better go nearly feeding time here...not me though  We have just started the odd "solid" in this house...well not that solid tbh and it gets a bit messy.  I really hope you all get to experience this soon xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - well done for pursuing that referral! 

Sarah - congratulations! That's great news. Am I right in thinking that this was your first cycle with 'immune stuff'?

Yellowrose - hang in there not long now, went a bit mad yesterday. No symptoms although I am having gestone injections.

Yesterday I used an internet HPT test and saw a faint line (we are talking really faint - looking from the right angle and with eyes half closed). Despite that fact that it was Sunday and past 6pm I went out to look for a pharmacy to get another test. Of course no luck but the walk calmed me down a bit, so this morning I got first response and there is a line, faint but a line! Really hope it's not another bio-chemical.

 to all you HH ladies


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

fingers and everything else crossed that this stays a line for you  mind you thinking of sending in the peestick police


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Everybody

I have just had my 1st cancelled IVF cycle at Hammersmith Hosp.  I was on the antagonistic protocol - 300 IU Gonalf and I produced 2 large follies at 28mm each on each ovary and one 13mm.  AF has just arrived and I'm gutted.  There was a lady I met in the waiting room who said she comes on this site.  She didn't give me her name but I would dearly love to know how she got on.  We both had our scans at 8 a.m.ish on 23rd June.  

Does anyone know what I should do to improve my odds of success?  Someone on another thread said in some cases the less drugs you take the better the outcome.  When I first registered at the clinic they scanned me and on day 13ish I had 11 follicles and I had IUI in January and produced 2 good follicles of 20mm and one of 13mm on day 7 on 75IU of Gonalf.  So it would seem in my case the more drugs I take the less I respond.

By the way I'm under Mr Lavery - anyone else.

Many thanks for your response.

Jenny


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Welcome Jenny - so sorry that your cycle was cancelled. I can't really answer your question, but when I saw Mr L last, he said that on some cycles you produce more or less follicles than others even when all the factors are the same. I don't know the cause of your infertility, but did they explain the reason for going with the dose and the protocol? On what cycle and dose did you produce the 11 follicles? You will no doubt have a review with Mr L, so go armed with a list of questions. He is always happy to answer.

NF - hope all goes well for the scan tomorrow.  

Thanks for the positive vibes, No symptoms. Nikki, I also used a HPT this p.m. but obviously didn't pee enough on it as nothing happened and there was no control line! I am glad you have a BFP line.    I just want to know before Wednesday so I can prepare for disappointment on Weds. Going to try another later. I too am on gestone, how weird is that?! Same name, same number of eggs, same test date and gestone. Spooky! I hope I get a line on my pee stick like you did!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi Jenny and welcome

so sorry your tx was cancelled

Im afraid I cant help as in how to better your chances my own response number of follies wise also seemed to decrease despite of an increase in drugs although quality improved.  Hopefully someone can come on soon who can give you some good advice.

yellowrose you snuck in there! sending the peestick police out to you too


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you Yellowrose and EBW for your responses.  Yellowrose the cycle I had 11 follicles was actually a totally natural cycle.  I think they just scanned me on my very first visit to see what I produce naturally.  I haven't actually booked a follow up appointment yet but I will do.  I'm sending positive vibes for a bfp to you Yellowrose.  

I'm actually 43 that is why he chose the antagonist protocol.  He said he gets a better response on that protocol with older women!  It was my first IVF so maybe he might tweak it.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Having used peesticks myself before due date, I feel I have the right to tell you girls to not do it        

Nikki, a faint line 2 days before due date is a good sign ( it does not always show a line so early)  sending you lots of    

Yellow rose and Nikki, lots of   for Wednesday

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenny, throughout most of my stimming (antagonist protocol) I only had one decent follie...then 2....then a third much smaller one appeared when they went in to collect the eggs...so please believe me that it aint over just because you get a small number!  I was 37 at the time and, as it was likely to be my last tx I convinced them to go to EC even with only 2 follies showing up! Your follies were quite big but they can perhaps stim you for a shorter time maybe?  Or lessen the dose so they dont overcook...Just guessing here based on my experience.  And if they say its not worth going ahead if you have 2 or 3 follies - they have done it before and it worked....

fingers crossed.


Everyone else...boy those peestick police are very busy...


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Yellowrose and Nikki       for Wedensday.  I really understand the wanting to test early. It is difficult not to advocate it when I am an earlier tester too   ....... try not to though.

Welcome Jenny - sorry your treatment was cancelled   

NF   for tomorrows scan... yah you get to see the lil in's

Bobbi - isn't it soo frustrating about lost/misplaced whatever the excuse is for not getting our GP referrals     .  I complained both to PCT and HH.  I received a very long detailed letter saying that they would be looking into their system of receiving referrals and make sure confirmation fax is sent back to the referrer so they know they have received it.  Don't let them give you the run around sweets.

love gaye


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Pee stick police didn't arrive in time! Did another HPT this evening and this time is was BFN. Told DH. He has been in a really low mood all week. When I told him, he started   . It was a Boots one, and tested early, so still hoping the test could be inaccurate but not so sure.

It's my fault for testing early. Still   for a BFP. I often forget that DH is affected as much as me. I take it for granted he is usually so strong and positive.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this old thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148513.0

N x


----------

